# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Ζευγάρωμα κόκκινο εντόνο με χιονέ

## Avdiritis

Έχω ένα ζευγάρι όπως λέει και ο τίτλος κόκκινο έντονο (θηλυκό) και κόκκινο έντονο χιονέ (αρσενικό), έχω πάρει 2 μικρά τα οποία πλέον έχουν απογαλακτιστεί και είναι και άλλα 3 στη φωλιά τώρα 5 ημερών. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν οι απόγονοι του ζευγαριού κρατήσουν τα χαρακτηριστηκά των γωνέων, δηλαδή όλα τα θήλυκά θα είναι έντονα και όλα τα αρσενικά χιονέ??? Συγνώμη αν φαίνεται χαζή η ερώτησή μου αλλά επειδή με απασχολεί αυτό το θέμα και δεν έχω ιδέα για το αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή όχι είπα να το ρίξω...

----------


## 11panos04

Οχι,δεν παιζει ρολο.

Φιλικα

----------


## dogoulisd

Όχι  μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε ....

----------


## Avdiritis

Eυχαρηστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω ειχα ρωτησει το ιδιο πριν αρκετο καιρο,τωρα που μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα οπως λενε και τα παιδια οχι δεβ παιζει κανενα ρολο....αλλα τα περισσοτερα μου βγηκαν χιονε  μαλων τυχαιο ειναι και αυτο

----------

